
DNS Resolution and Records for Developers - paashabhai
https://www.arbazsiddiqui.me/dns-resolution-and-records-for-developers/
======
yjftsjthsd-h
If the author is here, a typo:

> seem less manner.

Think that's "seamless"?

~~~
paashabhai
Thanks for pointing out. Fixed :)

